# lettuce garden



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

I mixed different lettuce seeds, nasturtium, collards and turnips all together and then planted them in two rows. I've been cutting some every morning with the scissors for the past couple of weeks.

If you look closely, you can see another row just starting to sprout right in front of the growing row. The rest of the garden wasn't planted this year. It looks like I need to get out there and pull some weeds.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 8, 2012)

Well done Yvonne.  We don't have the weather to get seeds going outside yet. It's pots for us for the next couple of months!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 8, 2012)

Almost looks like a salad bar


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2012)

Its looking very good...


----------



## Katherine (Apr 8, 2012)

Yum can I come over for lunch? Or is this a turtle only buffet??


----------



## Laura (Apr 8, 2012)

nurture those weeds! they just as good!


----------



## tyler0912 (Apr 8, 2012)

I Love your property....Collards...Cacti....Tortoises


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2012)

I love that. Does the road traffic keep the critters out? 

Unrelated question: Do you plant arugula? That stuff grows faster than the weeds for me. It explodes and takes over every time I plant it... Do you have that experience with it too?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

There was no arugula in this seed mixture, but there was in last year's. It grew pretty fast.


----------

